
CRISPR Patent Hearing Produces No Clear Winner, Only ‘Soft Signals’ - M_Grey
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/12/crispr-patent-hearing-produces-no-clear-winner-only-soft-signals
======
superkuh
[http://archive.is/i2uno](http://archive.is/i2uno) \- If you received "The
website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later." instead of
the article here's a mirror that can be viewed without running javascript from
brightcove and newrelic tracking domains.

------
whatnotests
This is why we cannot have nice things.

